# Any way to potty train a Tortise



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Trying to get him to go to the bathroom in one spot, Any one ever tried this or got it to work?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

usually tortoises deficate anywhere and everywhere. however, if you have a waterbath it will encourage it to pass waste in that. how big is your sulcata? i would love to see pics of it!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

about 5 months old

He is almost 3 now- and he is about 8 inches long in shell and 6-7 inches wide-about 4 inches tall, will have updated photos soon


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

coool! my friend has an african spurred tortoise about 5 yrs old. hes scary big even at that age!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

african spurred tortoise is the same as Sulcata, Just incase you werent sure


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i know, lol thats why i said it haha


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

how big is his enclosure? they like alot of hay i hear, just like leopard tortoises


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

right now he is in a 6ft long by 2 ft wide encloseure, I am looking for a larger one. Without having to build one

i get food that the zoo feeds theirs, long with hay, lettuce and other veggies


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

lettuce has very little in the way of nutrition for tortoises, wild foods are the best.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Romaine isnt like Ice Berg. Like I said i feed what the zoo feeds in portions


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Romaine lettuce is still not all that great, to be honest. Generally lettuces - romaine, iceburg, and loose leaf are pretty poor in nutrition. Different types of mixed greens are much better. Check out this information:

Lettuces:
Romaine - Ca 0.8:1 , Pro: 1.6%, Fat: 0.2%, Water: 95%, Fiber: 1.7%
Iceberg - Ca 1:1 , Pro: 1%, Fat: 0.2%, Water: 96%, Fiber: 1.4%
Loose leaf - Ca 0.4:1 , Pro: 1.3%, Fat: 0.3%, Water: 94%, Fiber: 1.9%

VS.

Collard Greens - Ca 14.5:1 , Pro: 2.5%, Fat: 0.4%, Water: 91%, Fiber: 3.6% 
Dandellion Greens - Ca 2.8:1, Pro: 2.7%, Fat: 0.7%, Water: 86%, Fiber: 3.5% 
Mustard Greens - Ca 2.4:1, Pro: 2.7%, Fat: 0.2%, Water: 91%, Fiber: 3.3%

And that's just a few alternative choices. You can check more of it out at this site:

http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm

It provides food information geared towards Iguanas but I found it useful in looking at nutritional value and so forth for my bearded dragon. And this is another good site with nurtional info that is for beardies:

http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html

Anyway. Just some random info for ya.

Lettuces, though poor in nutrtition, do act as a good filler nonetheless.


----------

